# PCD Experience 12/9/09



## southpole12 (Jan 10, 2009)

The delivery experience at the performance center was great! Everyone was so nice especially John and Donnie. I had alot of fun and we had a good group of people too. The 630 mile ride home was fun but I was really tired after only getting 3 hours of sleep the night before. Anyway the hot lap was definately alot of fun and I had fun beating up the 335i on the track lol. I cant wait to do it again when i get an M. Thank you john for keeping us all informed on the site here, will see you again for the M lol!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

You're more than welcome!

Thanks for the post. Glad you had a great time and a safe drive back.

Enjoy your new BMW :thumbup:


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

southpole12 said:


> The delivery experience at the performance center was great! Everyone was so nice especially John and Donnie. I had alot of fun and we had a good group of people too. The 630 mile ride home was fun but I was really tired after only getting 3 hours of sleep the night before. Anyway the hot lap was definately alot of fun and I had fun beating up the 335i on the track lol. I cant wait to do it again when i get an M. Thank you john for keeping us all informed on the site here, will see you again for the M lol!


I just got back today from picking up a new car at the Performance Center yesterday. All of the folks at the center are very friendly and helpful while making everyone feel pretty special. The driving exercises on the track were the most fun as we all got to "abuse" a few 335i's (sort of) as we learned some things about what the cars are capable of doing. The only problem with the factory tour was that it made me want to go order an X5 after seeing all of the care with which they are built.

Also, after seeing all of the M3s and M5s lined up for the M driving events, I need to figure out how to make time to come back for one of their schools.

I highly recommend the PCD if you have the time to go there for the delivery.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the post :thumbup: Glad you had a great time!


----------



## willwin2day (Apr 4, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed your experience here!

Donnie Isley


----------

